# AppleScript et Colloquy



## lepseudoquetutentapes (12 Avril 2007)

Salut !

Voil&#224; j'ai d&#233;couvert Colloquy que j'aime beaucoup comme client IRC. J'ai enfin trouv&#233; uun bon client, alors je voudrais le garder.

J'ai cherch&#233; un plugin iTunes dans ceux existant, afin d'annoncer la chanson actuellement jou&#233;e par iTunes, mais y en a pas.
L'application en embarque un d'embl&#233;e, en fait... Le truc, c'est que j'aime pas le style du message d'annonce.

J'ai voulu le changer, mais je n'y suis pas parvenu. J'y connais pas grand chose en code et tout &#231;a...

Donc, j'ai voulu reprendre le mien fait avec mes doigts boudin&#233;s que j'utilisais avec X-Chat Aqua :


```
tell application "iTunes" to return "J'&#233;coute. " & name of current track & " - " & artist of current track & " - " & album of current track & " - " & year of current track & " - " & genre of current track & " - " & kind of current track & " - " & bit rate of current track & "Kbps."
```

Dans X-Chat, on pouvait ajouter une commande (/machin) pour ex&#233;cuter un script. On ne peut pas faire &#231;a dans Colloquy. Comment faire pour que mon script se lance quand je rentre /itunes dans Colloquy ?

J'ai essay&#233; de comparer avec le script d&#233;j&#224; existant pour trouver, mais je n'y comprends vraiment rien et mes essais ne m&#232;nent &#224; rien...

Je regretterai toujours mIRC avec des scripts tiers assez g&#233;niaux et ultra complets, je crois... Genre Nonamesscript...
Au moins, on pouvait tout param&#233;trer sans s'y conna&#238;tre en informatique... 

Merci !


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (13 Avril 2007)

J'ai trouvé comment modifier le fichier original avec une aide sur IRC...

Merci


----------



## kaminari (3 Décembre 2007)

salut a tous

pourriez vous mindiquer la marche a suivre pour configurer son "partage" dans les preferences, pour que je puisse utiliser le systeme peer to peer dans les meilleures conditions. ( voir image )

Par exemple avec Colloquy.

Merci bien


----------



## logarithme (24 Décembre 2007)

bonjour moi je recherche le plugin itunes dans ma bibliothèque mais impossible je n'ai absolument aucun dossier concernant Colloquy dans application support j'ai cherché partout. 

Comment avoir le plugin itunes sur mon colloquy ? merci de votre aide


----------

